# My horse I got hasn't been ridden in 9+ years... ?



## nolahcontend (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry this is long, but i would appreciate it if you would help!


We rescued her when she was 17, she is now 19. She was 2wks shy of dying. We fattened her up alittle, but she is still skinny cause her teeth need to be floated.
gif Pictures, gif Images, gif Photos, gif Videos - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

She has been in 5 different homes. One guy said he thought he might had owned her at one time(farrier in old city) said she rared with a guy... ( but the farrier is pretty rough)

So should i even try???

We had a halter on her, my papaw put a lead rope on her and put the kids on her back and walked her and she didn't act up.

Well, i want to start a bond between me and her.
She is pretty trusting, you can do anything to her while she is eating, (but if you try to walk up to her in the pasture she walks off)

I've started putting my weight on her while she is eating. Laying my arms and upper body over her back and she just stands there. I jump up/down, right by her shoulder and she stands there. I refused to try to do anything major cause her past( i don't know if she has been scared{as in mentally damaged} with her past owners)


Well, Im looking forward to your answers, cause I want to start working soon if ya'll think its ok.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If she's still skinny, i would not ride her. I would get her teeth floated and fatten her up before you do that.

Have you done any ground work with her?

A lot of times horses act up because of the people. Usually, once they are in good hands, they're ok.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Is it worth working with a horse that hasnt been messed with or worked with in 9+ years? LOL.. I am probably the wrong person to ask, cause I say absolutely! It depends on how much you like her and want to invest time into her. I agree about getting more weight on her prior to saddle training. But there are tons of great things you can do with ground work prior to even going under saddle that will help provide a safe and sound horse before taking that task on. Also, ground work will help yournew horse understand what it is you are asking when you ask it, before you try it under saddle and have an accident!

I personally, accomplished this last summer a 10yr broodmare project. I picked up a fantastic broodmare with exquisite bloodlines that had only been used for production. The original owner that picked her up as a weanling, had attmepted to "break" her with the help of a trainer, who when attempted, broke her neck as this mare was "too hot and mean" according to him. So he set her out to pasture for breeding purpose only. Luckily, he was going bankrupt and I purchased her. He warned me to never try and break her as she had only one person on her once, andshe broke her neck. He was old school and tried to give me advice that she needed to be struck hard in the nose when she approaches as she will "just try to kill you". I was excited to get her as I knew she was going to be my biggest challenge I had yet... Today, she loves going for rides and wants to learn so much. She gets ahead of herself often and thinks she knows what I am asking and gets frustrated with repetition, but patience has been key when working with her. She has become my monster! LOL! Its hard to believe that someone could feel that way with a horse that tries this hard!


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't see why you couldn't try?
I would start doing lots of groundwork with her first and then slowly introduce the saddle to her and see how she reacts.

When you first introduce the saddle to her just set it on a fence, or whatever and let her just smell it and check it out. Then you can put it on her (if she's okay with it), but don't cinch her up right away. Take it on and off repeatedly so she gets used to it and slowly introduce the cinch, etc to her in the same manner, start it out loose then take it off, then repeat.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

I completely agree that it is worth the effort. And I completely agree with ground work first!

My first horse that I trained had been abused so badly that when you walked into the stall, he would rear up at you. The previous owners thought of him as dog food because he wouldn't dressage the way they wanted him to. So they used a stud chain on him and whipped him. He had permanent damage on his nose from the stud chain. It was horrible! 

After 6 months I finally got to sit on his back. Many months later I was able to canter but the psychological damage was so severe that every time I tried to gallop, he would throw me off of him. However, I was able to show him, go to horse camp with him, and even ride him in a parade. In fact, his previous owners were in the same parade and when the ribbons were handed out, I got second, they got fourth. Plus, their horse refused to go into the trailer. So, I walked over and asked if I could try, they let me. I took the lead, talked to the horse a bit, and walked her right into the trailer! They were so ticked off! lol I felt badly for the horse, of coarse, but I was happy that I showed them violence is not the way to deal with a horse. 

The point of this story is, when I first saw my first horse, he scared the hell out of me. However, with tons of patience, repetition, and finishing on a good note (even if it has only been 10 minutes), that horse was the best friend I ever had. He saved my life (whole nether story) and I miss him dearly. 

It is totally worth it.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Also, I just adopted a nine year old two weeks ago that also has not been "broken" and has very little training. In fact, she hadn't had a farrier work on her in four years. However, I am now able to pick up her back feet (she kicked the previous owners) and the farrier was able to successfully work on her, no problems. I have a long road ahead of me with her but she is worth it


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well of course it will depend on the individual horse but, My stallion had not been riden in 10+ years and had come from a abusive owner. We owned him about 3 years when my hubby decided to try and ride him.. He put the saddle on, no problem, Put the Hackmore on, no problem worked with the stallion for about 15 minutes, tugging at the saddle etc... got on while I held the lead rope. Then rode the horse like he'd been ridden all along.....


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I got on a mare that hadn't been ridden in about 14 years, we don't even know if she was every ridden, we think she was broke at 2 then never had anything done with EVER. So she had very little training if she had any. And I wanted to ride her so my trainer let me and let me just say she was a complete doll. She knew how to steer, stop and stuff. All I did was walk and jog and I got a bit of a lope, but she was arthritic and out of shape so I mainly trotted, jogged, and walked. 

Now that being said this mare was EXTREMELY good minded. And I mean like, dead quiet, loveable, sweet, trusted anyone, never was a problem to deal with always handled well in her past too. She was just a broodmare

I think its worth a try, just be very aware that your have a horse that hasn't had someone on their back in years!


----------



## nolahcontend (Dec 20, 2008)

thank you all for the advise! I have started while she is eating rubbing her down with the halter and lead, then putting the halter in her food so when she takes a bite i can slip it on no prob, the i leave it on til she gets done.... im gonna gradually add more time in halter... yesterday i let my cousin(maybe 50+ pounds) sit on her, she just looked back but thats all. I could easily sit on her back while she is eating. Im just afraid, my weight is gonna hurt her back... She has come a long way since we got her, trust wise anyway, she has never tried to kick me, bite, or any negative behavior, except maybe walk away from me in the pasture....


I don't know if i mention that about a year ago, we sat some of my cousins on her and lead her around... she didn't act up.(but she will not tie) 


What kind of ground work should i start her on. All i have is the pasture no round pen. I was planing of working on her bareback....

well tell me your thought!


----------

